# [SysCP] Hat jemand das



## SirToby (3. Februar 2005)

Mahlzeit!

Bin auf der Suche, wie das mit SysCP läuft. Auf meinem V-Server will ich dieses Verwaltungssystem evtl. betreiben.
Nur bin ich mir nicht Sicher, wie das mit der Verwaltung von Admin, Resellern und Usern läuft. Wie stehen da die Berechtigungen?
Die Online-Demo auf http://www.syscp.de gibt leider nicht wirklich viel her    Zumindest werde ich da nicht so ganz schlau raus.

Wäre schön, wenn mich jemand diesbezüglich etwas schlauer machen könnte


----------



## Theeagle (4. Februar 2005)

Ich hatte mal SysCP bei einem Kunden installiert.
Die wichtigesten Funktionen für die Verwaltung hat es schon drin.
Aber soweit ich weiß läuft es nur auf Debian.
Bist du denn sicher das dein v-server mit debian läuft?


----------



## SirToby (4. Februar 2005)

Laut Anbieter schon....

Nunja...eigentlich will ich ja net vom Confixx weg


----------



## Theeagle (4. Februar 2005)

mit Confixx isses sicher nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## SirToby (4. Februar 2005)

Ach nee...*rofl*


----------

